# Alternative to java moss?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I could never control that stuff. Looked great on my driftwood for awhile but it would grow too thick and when I would trim, pieces of it got everywhere in my tank. I'd find strands wrapped around other plants or growing up the side of my filter. Is there anything else that won't grow thick but just spread out over the drift wood, I've heard about star and Christmas moss...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

use algae?*r2

But really, most types of mosses will do that. I think xmas grows just a bit slower, and fissidens and mini pelia (sp?) should be even slower than xmas. You should be able to control a slower moss a bit easier.


----------

